# Very confused!!!! - Hermeneutics



## manito2000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello everyone...

I recently applied to join the "Seminary" courses given at the Metropolitan Tabernacle. This month Dr. Peter Masters gave three short talks on Modern Study Bibles (MSBs).

His problem with Modern Study Bibles is they use the New Evangelical Hermeneutic. For example Song of Solomon. He states that most MSBs see this book as a sexual marital manual instead of finding the redemptive christological ephasis.

Also, he says that MSBs see proverbs as moral maxims instead of parables with real spiritual application to believers and unbelievers.

Since I came to discover the doctrines of grace much of my learning has been through RC Sproul, John Piper, John MacArthur. 

Can somebody direct me to helpful materials as to what Dr. Masters would see as the right hermeneutic? I guess I do not understand what it is that I am missing...

...do I make any sense?


----------



## KMK (Jan 19, 2012)

You could check out James Durham's commentary. It is allegorical.


----------



## MW (Jan 19, 2012)

The following message by David Silversides might be of some assistance:

Interpreting the Song of Solomon - SermonAudio.com


----------



## manito2000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks to both of you for the responses.

My question through is more focused on what Dr. Masters refers to as the New Evangelical Hermeneutic. What do Sproul, MacArthur and others do wrong that he is doing right in interpreting primarily passages of the Old Testament.


----------



## JP Wallace (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd say he's not thinking so much of Sproul etc. as much as Mark Driscoll and the New Calvinist Movement, who though supposedly very 'Christ-centred' reject Song of Solomon as being about Christ and view it more as a marital instruction manual. I'm not inclined to link you to evidence of that, but if you're interested google his name and you'll find plenty of discussion.


----------



## KMK (Jan 19, 2012)

Try this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f41/song-solomon-allegory-love-poem-typology-44048/


----------

